# Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?



## Supporter (22. Mai 2005)

Lohnt es sich einen Gaff selber zubasteln,oder doch lieber gleich einen fertigen kaufen #h


----------



## THD (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*

Ein einfaches Gaff ist schnell gebaut.
Beil oder Axtstiel kaufen, an beiden Enden Loch hneinbohren, an dicken Ende ordentlichen Nagel rein, Nagel spitz zuschleifen und nach innen biegen, Nagel festkeilen, am Griffstück Lederband als Schlaufe binden - fertig.
Schutz für Spitze nicht vergessen.


----------



## Tosch75 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*

Ich hab einfach eine Gewindestange genomen ( 10 mm), spitz angeschliffen und gebogen. 
passt wunderbar auf die Teleskopstange meines Keschers. Habe dann ein langes Gaff für den Kutter. Wenn ich die kurze wariante benötige, wird das gaff in einen  axtrstil umgeschraubt. Habe eine dübel ( metalldübel ) in einen axtgrif eingesetzt.
 die kosten sind sehr gering, da man das vorhandene material gut nutzen kann.


----------



## Supporter (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*



			
				Tosch75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab einfach eine Gewindestange genomen ( 10 mm), spitz angeschliffen und gebogen.
> passt wunderbar auf die Teleskopstange meines Keschers. Habe dann ein langes Gaff für den Kutter. Wenn ich die kurze wariante benötige, wird das gaff in einen  axtrstil umgeschraubt. Habe eine dübel ( metalldübel ) in einen axtgrif eingesetzt.
> die kosten sind sehr gering, da man das vorhandene material gut nutzen kann.


Das ist eine gute Idee,nur ist die Gewindestange nicht gegen Salz anfällig #c


----------



## koh (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine gute Idee,nur ist die Gewindestange nicht gegen Salz anfällig #c



Kann man doch nach dem Angeln abwaschen. Dann sollte es nicht so extrem sein.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*

Hi,

supporter, bist Du neuerdings auf dem Heimwerkertrip?   

Wie wäre es mit Beil- oder Axtstiel und einem angeschliffenen VA-Stab durch.
Da hast Du ruck zuck ein fast orginales Klepp. Und das VA rostet auch nicht.
In Norge kostet ein richtiges aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr...

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Bondex (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*

Besenstiel nehmen und einfach einen großen Haihaken als Gaffhaken entfremden, der rostet normal auch nicht außerdem hat er schon  ein Öh zum Aufschrauben


----------



## Supporter (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*

War schon immer ein Heimwerker :q muss mir noch die 2 Wochen vertreiben,bis es ab ins GELOBTE LAND geht


----------



## Bondex (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*

Oder du nimmst ´ne alte Mistforke und biegst die Zinken krumm :q


----------



## Supporter (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*

Wie bleiben bei einem Axt/Beilstiel--weil ich damit auch gespielt hatte.Nur habe ich keine Lust,jedesmal die Gewindestange abzuduschen.In Norge bleiben meine Sachen "normalerweise"14 Tage auf dem Boot und werden erst dann geduscht


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*

Ich war faul und hab es gekauft. Besteht aus einer Alu-Teleskopstange und einem VA Haken. Hat knapp 10 Teus gekostet und hat sich echt bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## Hardi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*

Habe mir mal vor X Jahren ein Gaff für das Angeln vom Dingi aus bauen lassen. Der Körper besteht aus einem Unterteil einer stärkeren Glassfaserrute. Der Gaffhaken wurde mit Zweikomponennten-Kleber oder -Epxoy eingeklebt - von oben durch den Blank nach unten laufen lassen. Das ganze wird mit einem vorher aufgeklebten Metallring verstärkt. Fetter Duplon als Griff oben verschlossen. Das Gaff hat nach meinem Wunsch eine Länge von 110 cm und ist schwimmfähig. Ach ja, die Form des Gaffhakens ist am Ende des eingeklebten Teiles gebogen. Das Gaff hat schon seit 15 Jahren gehalten, dann  haben mir, bei dem letzen Norwegenurlaub, Norwegische Lausbuben das Gaff in die Massivholzplatte der Schlachtbank getrieben. #d :c - alles krumm und schief. Habe gebogen und geschliffen, wird aber nichts mehr mit diesem Gaff ...
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Anderson (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*

Hallo
Das Thema stand bei mir auch an.Hab mir im Baumarkt(Bautreff) 10mm Ø Vollmaterial Edelstahl (ca 8€) besorgt in fester 1,5m Länge und dann schärfen und erwärmt biegen lassen(beim Schwager LKW-Werkstatt).Zum Schluss würden ca 150mm abgelängt und als Griffstück am Ende aufgeschweisst.Sieht ganz manierlich aus und denke das er für meine Zwecke reichen wird.

Anderson


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*

Schnell, gut, günstig und funktionell: riesen drilling od. einzelhaken, stabile holzstange, unten ein z.b. 6mm loch reinbohren, mit 6mm va schraube und selbst- sichernder mutter den haken festschrauben, widerhaken abfeilen.

auf den holzstab kommen noch markierungen für die mindestmaße..
gruß robert#h


----------



## Jirko (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gaff selber herstellen-Wie?*

hallo andre #h

versuche andersons tip und mache bitte beim selfmade-gaff keine kompromisse! andernfalls kann´s bös in´s auge gehen und nen angestochener fisch, der nicht gelandet werden kann, verendet in den meisten fällen unweigerlich #h


----------

